# 1941 Vintage Henderson Schwinn Prewar Super Deluxe Autocycle Bicycle Restored



## tomsjack (Nov 5, 2018)

*1941 Vintage Henderson Schwinn Prewar Super Deluxe Autocycle Bicycle Restored On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-Vintage-Henderson-Schwinn-Prewar-Super-Deluxe-Autocycle-Bicycle-Restored/153246385719?*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## BFGforme (Nov 5, 2018)

Bobcycles bike


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 5, 2018)

That is amazing! Can you imagine being the original owner of that bike and taking it out for it’s first ride.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 5, 2018)

what would a crusty one be worth with all the good parts that bike has?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2018)

bikecrazy said:


> That is amazing! Can you imagine being the original owner of that bike and taking it out for it’s first ride.



I can imagine taking it out for a ride now! V/r Shawn


----------



## Beeler2927 (Jan 20, 2019)

Any ideas on a true value for this bike?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2019)

Beeler2927 said:


> Any ideas on a true value for this bike?



It's been re-listed  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=163479722007
*1941 Vintage Henderson Schwinn Prewar Super Deluxe Autocycle Bicycle Restored*


 4 viewed per hour
Price: US $10,750.00

Best Offer:
 Ships from United States
49 watchers
Free local pickup
Shipping: Free Local Pickup
Item location: San Pedro, California, United States
Ships to:Local pick-up only


























Big pics for our Archive.....


----------

